# Furry Friends



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Our local Home Depot is making a "Furry Friends" board. They're going to post pictures of customers and employees with their dogs. 

Here's one an employee there took of us a few nights ago. I almost never take both of them at the same time, but I made an exception for this. We were in after 7pm, the chances of Teaghan seeing another dog are pretty remote then.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice picture, Joe!


----------

